# More xingyiquan videos



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah I know, I have a problem and should seek help :uhyeah:

Santi Shi (Chinese language)






3 of the Xingyi 5 elements(Pi, Beng and Heng)






Xing Yi Animal Form Teaching---Part One & Part Two











Xingyiquan Bashi (8 postures)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 9, 2013)

Very cool Xue.  I particularly liked the last video and the videos where they had two people working together. Xingyi looks like a very aggressive martial system.  My one student that has experience in that also says that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2013)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Very cool Xue.  I particularly liked the last video and the videos where they had two people working together. Xingyi looks like a very aggressive martial system.  My one student that has experience in that also says that.



It can be very aggressive which is why in Xingyiquan 'attack is attack and attack is defense' and I think it may be the only "internal" Chinese Martial Art that feels a preemptive strike is OK


----------

